# How to go from being a MAC freelancer to Permanent employee?



## Cupid (Sep 8, 2010)

</span>  [FONT=&quot]I have freelanced with girls who say they get set hours on a weekly basis, which makes me terribly envious. But at the same time I can't really grill them on how they do it, as usually we are running around and don't have much downtime. People have told me in the past that it really helps if managers like you...but it can be difficult to tell as many MAC managers I've worked for are rather 'cold.' [/FONT]Does anyone have any insight/advice for getting a set permanent spot at a counter?
[FONT=&quot]
On another tidbit...does anyone else think it is kind of silly that they don't send freelancers to basic training? You would think that would be a good way to place freelancers into available permanent positions.[/FONT]


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 8, 2010)

I started as a freelancer right before the holiday season hit so I had plenty of hours which gave me the opportunity to see alot of the different locations and see how their teams work. I was hired to a perm position after 2 months to a location I had never been to,nor freelanced for, go figure. It's a great location and I love the team there, our manager rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   The best advice I can give you is to always be on time (early), this will give you the chance to aquaint yourself with the store, get any important info on any special events that may be going on. ASK questions, it's better to be armed with the correct info rather than guess and make mistakes that could have been avoided 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   True, they will not send freelancers to basic which is why I haunted MAC sites and asked a lot of questions to give myself as much info as I could. Knowledge is power. 
   Every freelancer has different experiences, I learned a lot in those 2 months. Most of all make a good impression, ask for feedback, and be confident in what you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  With the holidays right around the corner Im sure you will have more hours soon, hang in there and Good Luck!


----------



## Chrystia (Sep 11, 2010)

Everything with MAC is about establishing yourself so managers can trust you to be on time and ready to go at all times. Never be late, I cannot stress this enough. Being late at MAC is like the kiss of death. Always show up dressed in your black looking polished and fresh, and your makeup done. If you want to add colours from the launch and you don't have any, make sure to be extra early. I always made sure I was ready to hit the counter five minutes early that way the management could clue me in on anything they wanted me to know.  Be proactive in helping customers. If you do have downtime, ask the employees what you can do to be helping and while helping them, ask them about products to show you care about product knowledge. Be open to feedback on everything! Ask for it too. I asked all the managers and trainers when I freelanced for their feedback on my performance for the shift so I could improve. And let them know you are interested in a permanent position. The managers all communicate openly with each other about the performance of freelancers. So if you late at one store, you can be sure that every manager in the area will know. That being said, it can also be a good thing that they talk. I was primarily freelancing at the Nordstrom counter and the manager at Nordies heard that a permanent position was opening at the free standing store. She recommended me to the manager there and I was hired. 

Basic training with MAC is anything but basic, lol. It was a very thorough week of solid training when I went to Basic. It was amazing though. Its also hard to find time for even permanent employees to go. I had to wait a month before I went after I became permanent, and I knew some girls waited even longer. I know at one point our area considered having an optional training session on the big collection launches, but it just never worked out.


----------



## mizzburns (Oct 28, 2015)

Do you have to do another makeup application interview when you go from freelance to perm??  I'm currently a freelance/on call artist for mac.  I want to become perm soon.


----------

